#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  sucker rod pump design book needed urgently

## libiner

anybody can share following books:



API Recommended Practice For Design Calculation For Sucker Rod Pumping Systems (Convertional Unit) API RP 11L 
API Bulletin- Sucker Pumping System Design BOOK, API Bull 11L3
API Catalog of Analog Computer Dynamometer Cards, API Bull 11L2


thanks in advance!See More: sucker rod pump design book needed urgently

----------


## Nabilia

API RP 11L 4th Ed. June 1988 (R2000) - Recommended Practice for Design Calculations for Sucker Rod Pumping Systems (Conventional Units)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Bulletin 11L2 1st Ed 1969 - Analog Computer Dynamometer Cards
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API Bulletin 11L3 1st Ed 1977-2 Sucker Rod Pumping System Design Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bustercoy

Nice share...thanks...!

----------


## Petrophillia

I find the links are broken
would you repeat to upload the file once again

i really need this file for my thesis writing's material

Recommended Practice for Design Calculations for Sucker Rod Pumping Systems (Conventional Units)

Sucker Rod Pumping System Design Book

thx bro.

----------


## drchin1987

these site do not work anymore

----------


## aelkhalifa

Dear Nabilia , we appreciate ur effort ,please kindly reupload it again

----------


## zhangxiyu

could you send me the book:   Sucker Rod Pumping System Design Book
My email is      powerlift@163.com

Thank you very much!

----------


## libiner

the file is too big to maile it. please download the file from
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
when you get it please let me know.

----------


## 06pg22

for computer application, you may refer Prosper tutorial on Sucker rod pump design. You may have multiple scenarios according to your requirements. For instance, see this report

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aelkhalifa

Great and well share 06pg22,Thank you my brother

----------


## Julio Canel

You can try this:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regards...!

----------


## zhaoweidong

Could somebody kindly upload "Sucker Rod Pumping System Design Book
"

----------


## nounou

Hey every body i need these books For my project of end of study: 

API 11L : RECOMMENDED PRACTICE FOR DESIGN CALCULATIONS FOR SUCKER ROD PUMPING SYSTEMS (CONVENTIONAL UNITS)

API 11L2 : CATALOG OF ANALOG COMPUTER DYNAMOMETER CARDS

API 11L3 : SUCKER ROD PUMPING SYSTEM DESIGN BOOK

API 11L4 : CURVES FOR SELECTING BEAM PUMPING UNITS



(I find the links are broken)

(Thanks a lot)See More: sucker rod pump design book needed urgently

----------


## petrolstd1

Can anyone re-upload this ones please ?

Thank you





> API RP 11L 4th Ed. June 1988 (R2000) - Recommended Practice for Design Calculations for Sucker Rod Pumping Systems (Conventional Units)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...

----------


## petrogirl

Was anyone able to download the API RP-11L (sucker rod pumping) from these posts? If so, will you please share a link to download it - all the ones I can find that were posted before seem to be broken or expired. 

Thanks!

----------


## chinttong

Anyone can share those API RP, and Bulletins?

API RP 11L 4th Ed. June 1988 (R2000) - Recommended Practice for Design Calculations for Sucker Rod Pumping Systems (Conventional Units)


API Bulletin 11L2 1st Ed 1969 - Analog Computer Dynamometer Cards


API Bulletin 11L3 1st Ed 1977-2 Sucker Rod Pumping System Design Book

Thanks Nabilia for initially sharing but the links no longer work.

----------


## chinttong

Anyone can share those API RP, and Bulletins?

API RP 11L 4th Ed. June 1988 (R2000) - Recommended Practice for Design Calculations for Sucker Rod Pumping Systems (Conventional Units)


API Bulletin 11L2 1st Ed 1969 - Analog Computer Dynamometer Cards


API Bulletin 11L3 1st Ed 1977-2 Sucker Rod Pumping System Design Book

Thanks Nabilia for initially sharing but the links no longer work.

----------

